# SEATTLE & Washington State



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*SEATTLE & Washington State*

The weather wasn't very nice so the shots from driving through Interstate 5 (I-5)

1. 









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.










7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Absolutely love your pics. Seattle is such a beautiful city. I no longer live there and sometimes I really do miss it.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

pwright1 said:


> Absolutely love your pics. Seattle is such a beautiful city. I no longer live there and sometimes I really do miss it.


I agree it's a beauty and I specially like the waterfront areas and the Farmer's market.

11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely and very nice photos from Seattle


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Always love outside perspectives! You said it was Easter Sunday right? That would probably explain the lack of people.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice shots.
waiting for more.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Seattlelife said:


> Always love outside perspectives! You said it was Easter Sunday right? That would probably explain the lack of people.


No, it was Easter Monday, the day after Easter Sunday.
anyway, thanks guys, chris and kingsway for your kind comments.

more...

21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

cool photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks pal for the visit.

36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

The street with all the flowers (cherry blossoms ?) is awesome. I hope that you had a great time


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

SYDNEY said:


> The street with all the flowers (cherry blossoms ?) is awesome. I hope that you had a great time


yeah, trees are awesomely pretty when in bloom
and yes I had a great time specially in Tulalip.

More shots...
51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.









61.









62.









63.









64.









65.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice set of photos.
I like this part of Seattle.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

wow those crabs are really mouth-watering but way expensive.
nice photo update.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

nice sets,

is it still cold over there around this time of year??


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

Deanb said:


> nice sets,
> 
> is it still cold over there around this time of year??


here in Van which has quite a similar weather condition as in Seattle
is still a bit colder that most people still wear some light sweaters/hooded jackets.
Present weather condition is cloudy/rainy and a bit windy.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

kingsway said:


> here in Van which has quite a similar weather condition as in Seattle
> is still a bit colder that most people still wear some light sweaters/hooded jackets.
> Present weather condition is cloudy/rainy and a bit windy.


aww that sucks, i feel for you guys :hug:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Deanb said:


> aww that sucks, i feel for you guys :hug:


I know, and the time that really gets summer warmth is during the
months of July, August and half of September but again the beach water
is still cold for some people.
anyway, thanks for the visit, likewise to kingsway and skylark.

oh, I almost forgot to update this thread.

66.









67.









68.









69.









70.









71.









72.









73.









74.









75.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Great pictures, Seattle is a wonderful city kay:


----------



## proskarzysko (Feb 18, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> *SEATTLE & TULALIP on Easter Monday*
> 
> The weather wasn't very nice so the shots from driving through Interstate 5 (I-5)


But such weather is characteristic for Seattle, isn't it?
If I ever visit the city I want it to be cloudy and windy. I wouldn't mind if it rained even.

BTW. More pics coming soon, I suppose?


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice shots.
guess you've more.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

proskarzysko said:


> But such weather is characteristic for Seattle, isn't it?
> If I ever visit the city I want it to be cloudy and windy. I wouldn't mind if it rained even.
> 
> BTW. More pics coming soon, I suppose?


It is during this time of the year. actually the weather there is almost the 
same as here in Vancouver..we can have sunny, cloudy and rainy in a day.
thanks anyway for dropping in. likewise, to *chad, nikom and karlvan*.
apology for late response.

76.









77.









78.









79.









80.









81.









82.









83.









84.









85.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

86.









87.









88.









89.









90. Along I-5 heading north









91. The University of Washington (tall building)









92.









93.









94.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

I love this city
and your photos too.
great.......


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you *DWest* and *Linguine* for the visit.

95.









96.









97.









98.









99.









100.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

101.









102.









103.









104.









105.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice photo update.
I like them.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

fantastic shots!
thanks cap2000.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice update.
been to this casino once and I enjoyed the buffet and it was cheap too.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful photos.
waiting for more.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I really appreciate your comments guys and thanks - kingsway, karlvan, DWest & charlie.

More on casino interior....
106.









107.









108.









109.









110.










111.









112.









113.









114.









115.









116.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

At the Seattle Premium Outlet - Tulalip
Photos taken early in the morning which explained the scarcity of shoppers but was very crowded in the afternoon.
117.









118.









119.









120.









121.









122.









123.









124.









125.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Having just come across this thread, I was excited to see a thread of Seattle pictures. One of those cities in my 'to see' list. 

I see that you are from Vancouver; how 'do-able' is a two city trip - Seattle/Vancouver? How long does it take to drive between the two?

Weather-wise, what is the best time to visit?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> I see that you are from Vancouver; how 'do-able' is a two city trip - Seattle/Vancouver? How long does it take to drive between the two?
> 
> Weather-wise, what is the best time to visit?


You can either take a bus (which I never tried) or drive a rented car which usually takes between 2.5 and 3 hours 
on a regular weekdays and it would take longer time on weekends and special holidays due to heavy traffic on the border.

As to the weather, the west coast is quite similar to yours except that we get more rain during springtime 
and less snow during wintertime so it depends on which you prefer.




Linguine said:


> Beautiful pics.....thanks for sharing.


I'm glad you like them... thanks too for your comment.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> You can either take a bus (which I never tried) or drive a rented car which usually takes between 2.5 and 3 hours
> on a regular weekdays and it would take longer time on weekends and special holidays due to heavy traffic on the border.
> 
> As to the weather, the west coast is quite similar to yours except that we get more rain during springtime
> ...



2.5 /3 hours is what is takes to drive from Liverpool to London - so very do-able. Thanks.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

There's an Amtrak train, but it's only two per day. It's also unreliable in rainy weather due to landslides. 

There's a severe lack of track between Seattle and Vancouver, and also the border is a hurdle. Many of us would kill for better service.

If you prefer to go by boat, there's fast service from Victoria BC to Seattle, and I think there are multiple options from Vancouver to Victoria though the one I know involves a slow boat and a bus. Victoria is worth a third day...though much of its charm is how similar it is to a British city so that might not attract...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

mhays said:


> There's an Amtrak train, but it's only two per day. It's also unreliable in rainy weather due to landslides.
> 
> There's a severe lack of track between Seattle and Vancouver, and also the border is a hurdle. Many of us would kill for better service.
> 
> If you prefer to go by boat, there's fast service from Victoria BC to Seattle, and I think there are multiple options from Vancouver to Victoria though the one I know involves a slow boat and a bus. Victoria is worth a third day...though much of its charm is how similar it is to a British city so that might not attract...


I'm sure it would. The scenery in that part of the world is spectacular.

I'm saving up the pennies


----------



## ZB (Oct 18, 2010)

*???*

Very nice city!!! Beautiful foto Аnd 1?:


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah. The story is: 
A. They were confused. 
B. Luckily they turned out to be great for planting as they pool water.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

mhays said:


> Yeah. The story is:
> A. They were confused.
> B. Luckily they turned out to be great for planting as they pool water.


I'm guessing this is your reply to ZB's question.
I noticed that thingy that's why I took a shot but
really don't have any clue as to its function.
maybe it's more as decorative.

These are some shots from a descending plane I took last Oct. 2010.
I hope you don't mind a repost 'cause I uploaded them on a thread that
didn't have enough exposure (a thread called " My Travel Photo Update)
I converted them to B&W as photos were mired with rainbow color.

126.









127.









128.









129.









130.









131.









132.









133.









134.









135.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

At the Seattle-Tacoma (Sea-Tac) Airport.

136.









137.









138.









139. Mt. Rainier









140. Hazy shot of Space Needle


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Sweet aerials!


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks guys...though late but it's better than never.

*A weekend of September 8/9, 2012*

141 Space Needle from Interstate 5








142








143








144








145








146








147








148








149








150


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Another great set of photos!! :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^Thanks Greg, you're so kind.

151








152








153








154








155


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic updates - the improvement in picture quality is apparent.

I have a real 'thing' for Seattle, although I've yet to visit ( & I'm also in love with Eddie Vedder! West Seattle resident still?). My daughter, though, is living the dream for me at present - as she's recently visited on a round America/ a tiny bit of Canada tour: she thought it was "cool, with lots of characters", and lots of cycling, running, sailing activity.

I really want to visit!


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

@capricorn: Are those pics from the same 2011 batch? I know you're from Vancouver and both cities tend to get compared, but is Seattle very much like Vancouver for you? or you don't see the similarities


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Fantastic updates - the improvement in picture quality is apparent.
> I have a real 'thing' for Seattle, although I've yet to visit ( & I'm also in love with Eddie Vedder! West Seattle resident still?). My daughter, though, is living the dream for me at present - as she's recently visited on a round America/ a tiny bit of Canada tour: she thought it was "cool, with lots of characters", and lots of cycling, running, sailing activity.
> I really want to visit!


thanks Jane. the better quality is maybe due to the sunny day + enough time to adjust my lens as compared to last year's cloudy/rainy day.
I think you have to visit Seattle but I don't think/not sure Eddie Vedder still lives there. I like Eddie, he's a real artist and came to know him in the film "into the wild" which was produced/directed by Sean Penn and starred Emile Hirsch. 
Good for your daughter - she's an outdoorsy type. 


Sarcasticity said:


> @capricorn: Are those pics from the same 2011 batch? I know you're from Vancouver and both cities tend to get compared, but is Seattle very much like Vancouver for you? or you don't see the similarities


These pics were taken last weekend and have still some to upload. 
As to comparison, the skylines are quite different. Seattle has taller crapers and mostly office buildings while Van hasn't and there's that genericness as to the designs and materials used 
to newly constructed buildings which are mostly condos. Both cities have almost the same weather though.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

156 The Monorail








157








158








159








160


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

161








162








163








164








165


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

166








167








168








169








170


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good. Thank you.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

amazing skyline and I can see about 3 or 4 cranes in the CBD.
thanks dude I'm enjoying your photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^I'm glad you're liking them.

171








172








173








174








175


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

176








177








178








179








180


----------



## JET_ARGENTINA (Sep 13, 2012)

are there any cruise departing from Seattle to Alaska?


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice photos. Seatle has one of the nicest skylines.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

216








217








218








219








220


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*A series of photo I've taken from top, descending elevator and ground level.*
221








222








223








224








225








226


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos.
This is one of America's great cities.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! the tower gives one an exhilarating view of the city which is indeed one of the nicest cities in the USA - great skyline and beautiful location.


----------



## jlaw (Jul 4, 2009)

where is escala, (lol), sea-tac?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you guys
@DWest & Alexander - I agree it's one of America's greatest and nicest and also has stable economy being the site of Microsoft and Boeing.
@jlaw, if you're asking the location of sea-tac, it's between Seattle and Tacoma.

Driving through Intertate 5 on Saturday morning
227








228








229








230








231








232








233








234








235


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

236








237








238








239








240


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

we missed our destination and we ended up here which I eventually knew as Georgetown - the oldest neighborhood of Seattle which was founded in 1851. became an independent city in 1904 but was annexed by Seattle in 1909-1910.
Photo below was the city hall built in 1909 and is now the National Register of Historic Places.
241








242








243








244








245








246








247








248


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow, this threat keeps giving! 

Georgetown is an interesting little area of businesses and houses surrounded entirely by freeway, airport (KCIA, aka Boeing Field), train yards, and industry. Lately its core has become a bit of an artist and nightlife area. It's a bit surreal but very cool.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful. Georgetown looks like an interesting place.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I hope you have lots more images of Seattle.

I love the fact that it is so hilly - amongst many other things!


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

cool shots.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photo update and lovely city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks all - I really appreciate all your comments. 
here are some more driving back to Seattle coming from about 40 kms south.

249








250








251








252








253








254








255


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

256








257








258








259








260


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

261








262








263








264








265


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

266








267








268








269








270


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

absolutely beautiful.
you must have taken those pics from a moving vehicle?


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice photo update. The downtown is not crowded during week-ends?


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice pics!


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

marlonbasman said:


> Nice photo update. The downtown is not crowded during week-ends?


The residential density in Greater Downtown is under half Vancouver's. But the main retail district, the waterfront, Seattle Center, and particularly the Pike Place Market get very busy. The Market on a Saturday especially is so busy you can only shuffle through some parts, rather than really walking.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all for you kind comments and input.
*@DWest *- yes, I was in a moving car so some of the shots are kinda blurry.
*@marlonbasman *- I guess *mhays*' input has satisfied your question/comment. Likewise, thanks mhays for that.
*@timo9 *- feel free to visit this thread.

More, more,more...
271








272








273








274








275


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

276








277 Blurred due to the close proximity to the cam








278








279 Another blurred pic








280


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

281








282








283








284








285


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

286








287








288








289








290


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

291








292








293








294








295


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Once more time: damn mang!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm really glad *Jane and mhays *for your dropping by.

296








297








298








299








300








301








302


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Going back to the hotel somewhere in Lynnwood - a suburb up north.
303








304 Busy traffic @ Interstate 5








305 Again, the midrise University of Washington








306








307


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Sunday morning @ Interstate 5 going to Renton south of Seattle
308








309








310








311








312








313








314








315








317








318


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

If the truth be known - I'm a little obsessed with Seattle.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

That's ok Jane, go with it! 

Thanks for the continued good times capricorn2000!


----------



## seajer (Jul 24, 2004)

I've been enjoying these photos since your first posting but haven't chimed in until now. Thanks for taking the time to upload all of these great shots and hopefully you'll come back down soon!


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

I was in Seattle a couple of weeks ago and I like this place.
Nice photos, nice job dude.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks again folks. *@J*ane- there's a way to quench that obsession and that is see it in person, *@mhays *- hmm, good advice and yes, anytime bro., *@seajer*, I'm glad you're enjoying them and yes we have a plan to spend a day in Seattle/Tacoma on the 19th of this month and a day in Portland, Ore., *@marlon *- you're always welcome.

Saturday morning at Interstate 5 going down to Seattle
319 Burlington is a place to shop for used boats and cars








320 Everett - a city about 25 miles north of Seattle (population: 103K - 2010)








321








322








323 A typical rest area


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*It was late Sunday afternoon and we were heading back home to Vancouver BC.*
324








325








326








327








328








329








330


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

loving the scenic views along Interstate 5.
I feel like I'm riding with you.


----------



## Pommes (Feb 14, 2009)

mhays said:


> The residential density in Greater Downtown is under half Vancouver's. But the main retail district, the waterfront, Seattle Center, and particularly the Pike Place Market get very busy. The Market on a Saturday especially is so busy you can only shuffle through some parts, rather than really walking.


Will Seattle's inner city see any significant change in the nearest future? Is the trend that it gets denser? I really like Vancouver's solution, with all the residential towers/high rises. Would be great if Seattle could get more of those too. Looks beautiful anyway though!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great photos mate, both urban and rural. I especially like the views from that observation deck.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the interesting photos, capricorn :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

interesting sceneries along the highway and the long shots of DT Seattle are just awesome.. you're the man.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^^^thanks guys for your positive comments, I greatly appreciate them.

Some more photos on driving south on 19th Oct./Friday noon at I-5.
437 @ Seattle area..









438 the Space Needle on overcast weather.








439








440








441








442








443 Tacoma skyline








444 Tacoma dome








445


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

446








447








448








449








450


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

451








452








453








454








455


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

456








457








458








459








460


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

cool shots....Tacoma seems to be a nice mid-sized city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

marlonbasman said:


> cool shots....Tacoma seems to be a nice mid-sized city.


I agree, Tacoma is nice city. We passed by on our way back and will be uploading photos after this.

461








462








463








464








465


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the awesome updates...:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the awesome updates...:cheers:


anytime bro.
This is the last set of photos going south.
466








467








468 Part of Vancouver WA...too bad we were not able to drive around the city due to time constraints.








469








470








471 Crossing this bridge to Oregon


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

It was a sunny Sunday morning of Oct 21,2012, we decided to drive to *TACOMA *- a mid-sized urban city 32 miles (51 kms) southeast of Seattle
(2011 estimated population: 200,679 / ref:Wikipedia)

472








473








474








475








476








477








478








479








480








481


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

482








483








484








485 *This will be the banner on the 10th of November*








486


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

487 The Tacoma Dome








488








489








490








491


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Tacoma is moving up in the world. It's destined to be a larger port than Seattle long term (already is in some ways), and its downtown, while small and lacking some things, is dramatically better than it was, aided by many elements but most notably a fairly new branch of the University of Washington which now has maybe 3,500 students, mostly in a series of old buildings. 

The second photo shows something interesting, with the light rail station at Sea-Tac. It's a couple hundred yards from the terminal to the station. Then the skybridge can take you right to hotel row. How many airports let you walk from plane to hotel?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

This is temporarily closed for adding comments.
Instead, check this : TACOMA WA
Thank You


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

Tacoma seems to be a nice mid-sized city. Ill be happy to see more photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from this city


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice photos and a lovely city


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

That's a great input *@mhays*. Tacoma has a big port facility and I have some pics which I will upload later. Likewise, thanks guys, *madonna, chris &* *aarhusforever* - love your comments.

492








493








494








495


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

496








497








498








499








500


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

501








502








503








504








505


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice photos there.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks *Ronnie*.

The *Museum of Glass *(MOG) is a museum dedicated to the medium of glass art. It is the brainchild of Dr. Philip Phibbs, was designed by acclaimed Canadian architect Arthur Erickson and opened in July 2002. The museum is linked to the downtown area via *Bridge of Glass *which consists of thousands of glass-art masterpieces created by *Dale Chihuly* who considered Tacoma his hometown. The museum exhibits a conical hot shop building, which houses the glass blowing demonstrations. There were also several other outdoor exhibits including the Water Forest, reflecting pools and a waterfront promenade. The mission of MOG is to provide a dynamic learning environment to appreciate the medium of glass through creative experiences, collections and exhibitions. (Source: Wikipedia)
Likewise, I have shots of Dale Chihuly's art pieces: pics 288 & 290 of Vegas Thread and pic 1205 of Vancouver Thread.

506








507








508








509








510


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

511








512








513








514








515


----------



## bennyboo (Jun 5, 2010)

Very nice pictures . I love seeing Tacoma in the banner today, i don't recall it ever being the banner until now.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice! Do you have any street life pics as well?


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

really a nice mid-sized city and nice banner too.
I love that Museum of Glass and pls keep the photos coming.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

this is fairly a nice city and that Museum of Glass is quite impressive.
BTW, congrats on today's banner.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you @ *madonna & danmartin *for you comments and positively noting the banner and yes, *bennyboo*, it's Tacoma's first time and the rating is quite fair. *@Nightsky *- I don't exactly have street life pics but I have some as you can see below which you can hardly see people. I'm not sure though if this is typical or not on Sunday morning when I took them.

516








517








518








519








520


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

521








522








523








524








525


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It is interesting to see Tacoma, given its close proximity to Seattle ( & my minor obsession with it).

Great images of the coloured glass - just lovely.


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

A friend of mine visited Tacoma area two years ago and he remembered the strong smell of the fishes around the port :cheers:


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Tacoma is indeed a very interesting, criminally underrated city. I really love the grittiness; it almost has a more Midwestern industrial vibe than one might otherwise expect in the Pacific Northwest.

It actually very much reminds me of a hybrid between Duluth and St. Paul.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Midwest is right. Tacoma is the Northwest version of a post-industrial Great Lakes / Midwest city, complete with the half-empty section and once-decrepit downtown that are both showing signs of life including a lot of public investment that's triggered a moderate parallel on the private side. 

It has a ton of upside. Being next to a booming Seattle gives it a lot of spill-over, as you can live in Tacoma for 2/3 the housing price, if that. The UW branch campus has a big effect. The massive military presence to the south gives it stability of emploment, though it's largely a low-rent economy. They kept a lot of buildings that would have gotten replaced in Seattle. 

And the view...Tacoma is 25 miles closer to Mt. Rainier than Seattle is...


----------



## giovani_red (Jan 30, 2006)

Mhays, beautifully said.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> It is interesting to see Tacoma, given its close proximity to Seattle ( & my minor obsession with it).
> Great images of the coloured glass - just lovely.


I thought Tacoma is worth a visit, it has something to offer like museums and interesting heritage buildings. And the display of those hand-made glass blown decoratives, the fountain with glasses simulating spouting water are simply pleasing. Thanks Jane.


Mannesmann said:


> A friend of mine visited Tacoma area two years ago and he remembered the strong smell of the fishes around the port :cheers:


thanks for the visit but I dont' remember or maybe not aware if there's a fish port there. We drove around port area which is large but not really close to the water and I haven't seen a single soul, well it was Sunday morning though.


Jennifat said:


> Tacoma is indeed a very interesting, criminally underrated city. I really love the grittiness; it almost has a more Midwestern industrial vibe than one might otherwise expect in the Pacific Northwest.
> It actually very much reminds me of a hybrid between Duluth and St. Paul.


you're absolutely right Jenni. In fact, I'll be uploading shots of the industrial area and the gritty places which are reminiscent of some Midwest cities. thanks though, I really appreciate your input.


mhays said:


> Midwest is right. Tacoma is the Northwest version of a post-industrial Great Lakes / Midwest city, complete with the half-empty section and once-decrepit downtown that are both showing signs of life including a lot of public investment that's triggered a moderate parallel on the private side.
> It has a ton of upside. Being next to a booming Seattle gives it a lot of spill-over, as you can live in Tacoma for 2/3 the housing price, if that. The UW branch campus has a big effect. The massive military presence to the south gives it stability of emploment, though it's largely a low-rent economy. They kept a lot of buildings that would have gotten replaced in Seattle.
> And the view...Tacoma is 25 miles closer to Mt. Rainier than Seattle is...


Wow! mhays here is the guy. I totally agree with everything you've said. thanks a lot.
and *@ giovani *- another local, thanks for that and I hope you to visit this thread once in a while.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

526








527








528








529








530


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

531








532








533








534








535


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

536








537








538








539








540


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

586








587








588








589








590


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos from Tacoma


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful images in a bright sunny day.
I love this city and the weather too.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

great photo update.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

UW Tacoma is such an awesome campus -- the part they've done at least, using a bunch of old buildings plus a few new ones. They still have a lot of vacant land up the hill which frankly I wish they'd fill in, but they're keeping to themselves so they can someday multiply in size.


----------



## lebadinage (Jul 12, 2010)

Amazing! I wish my city had such blue skies!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Lovely thread with many interesting and beautiful photos ...thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks everyone..*chris, danmartin,madonnagirl & aarhusforever *and *@mhays *- I always think that old, decent buildings like the ones the university has now give it a kind of dignity at least on the physical side*[email protected] *- that Sunday morning was a warm sunny day but it was raining hard when we drove home in the early night.

591








592








593








594








595


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

596








597








598








599








600


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

601








602








603








604








605


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

606








607








608








609








610


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice update of Tacoma. it has its share of heritage buildings too.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely images! keep on posting bro.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm surprised that with these photos, I could sayTacoma is a complete city by itself, it has its industries, university, museums and a developed downtown and those old buildings are really lovely.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Great pics.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Tacoma is a real city by itself. But it loses a lot of good stuff because it's 30 miles from Seattle -- much of its white collar economy, its biggest downtown headquarters (Russell Investments recently moved to Seattle's former WaMu HQ), its law school (merged into Seattle U a few years ago), and so on, just like it's been doing since the 1800s. But it can excel in other things, like affordability, growing seaport, etc. The military is a huge presence.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you guys for leaving some good comments/feedbacks. I totally agree with you *mhays* that the city can stand by itself and I believe that the military bases around the area do contribute to the city's economy.

611








612








613








614








615


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

616








617








618








619








620


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

621








622








623








624








625


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

626








627








628








629








630


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Once again, I thank everyone as I'm glad for your show of interest in this thread - 
*@Jane,FOD,karlvan,George,Aarhusforever,DWest,Linguine,marlonbasman & MilbertDavid*

Some more photos along Interstate 5 as we drive from one city to the next.
856








857








858








859








860








861








862








863


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Washington's highways look a bit different from California's for some reason... The most evident being the highway signs. In the Bay Area, we don't have mounted cameras on top of the carpool lane signs; rather, CHP officers in cars monitor them remotely from a shoulder, and we have a long carpool schedule: on one freeway here, it runs from 5 to 10am and 3 to 7pm both directions, and it is open to cars with 3 or more passengers, 2 passengers occupying a 2-seat car, motorcycles, and buses. Other areas have a more relaxed carpool rule with 2 or more passengers per car, and some have shorter operation times as well.

Lovely road shots, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Surname47 (Feb 24, 2013)

The Emerald City is wonderful.


----------



## armael (Sep 9, 2006)

I was happy when i stopped in Seatle for some reasson. It is cleanner compare to other cities in the East Coast, no ofecence since I've lived in the East Coast for 10 years.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice images update....thanks for sharing them.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool shots.


----------



## TCX (Mar 1, 2013)

It's very cool to see Seattle through someone else's lens. I grew up in Kirkland and although I don't remember much about it, these photos bring back much nostalgia of my hometown; as well as showing me how much this beautiful city has grown in the past decades. Great pictures!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ I agree with you how much beautiful Seattle and Washington state are.
There are lots of trees and beautiful snow-capped mountains.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Apology folks for not promptly updating this as I have to attend matters due to passing away of my mom.
Likewise, thanks everyone for your kind comments - *@TCX* I'm glad this brought you some nostalgic memories of your former hometown.


fieldsofdreams said:


> Washington's highways look a bit different from California's for some reason... The most evident being the highway signs. In the Bay Area, we don't have mounted cameras on top of the carpool lane signs; rather, CHP officers in cars monitor them remotely from a shoulder, and we have a long carpool schedule: on one freeway here, it runs from 5 to 10am and 3 to 7pm both directions, and it is open to cars with 3 or more passengers, 2 passengers occupying a 2-seat car, motorcycles, and buses. Other areas have a more relaxed carpool rule with 2 or more passengers per car, and some have shorter operation times as well.
> Lovely road shots, my friend! :hug:


Maybe the reason why WA requires only 2+ for cars as compared to 3+ in the Bay Area is population density and size of the metro. there are more people and cars in the Bay Area. Like, it would take more than an hour for my cousin to travel from Hayward to Richmond where she works on rush hours.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Heading back northward.
864








865









866 *Turning right after the overpass to have some inihaw Pinoy foods for lunch and buy some Jollibee burgers/pies and siopao.*









867









868 *Homeward bound to Vancouver*








869








870


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

man, seattle looks like a cool place to live (minus the rain)


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

TCX said:


> It's very cool to see Seattle through someone else's lens. I grew up in Kirkland and although I don't remember much about it, these photos bring back much nostalgia of my hometown; as well as showing me how much this beautiful city has grown in the past decades. Great pictures!


I also grew up in Kirkland :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

.D. said:


> man, seattle looks like a cool place to live (minus the rain)


On the positive side, rain makes the Northwest (WA,Ore,BC) much greener. thanks though for your comments.*@mhays* - thanks for that....it's hard to accept but death is a part of a life cycle.*@Seattlelife*- just curious, did you move to the East Coast for some work related reason?

More I-5 (Interstate) shots.
871








872








873








874








875


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

876








877








878








879








880


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

capricorn, nope, solely for the desire to live in Brooklyn. I had visited a couple different friends who lived out there and fell in love immediately. I had to see what it was like. I moved back a little after a year since Seattle is my all time love and where all my friends and family are. I just needed to see what NY was like while I had a chance.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice, I like your photos while along the highway.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful images. Seattle skyline is absolutely great.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice job in capturing these scenes at sunset.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful photos but the thick hovering clouds would be a heavy rain.
thank you I love your images.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Seattlelife said:


> capricorn, nope, solely for the desire to live in Brooklyn. I had visited a couple different friends who lived out there and fell in love immediately. I had to see what it was like. I moved back a little after a year since Seattle is my all time love and where all my friends and family are. I just needed to see what NY was like while I had a chance.


good for you and I believe you're having a grand time there. for sure I'll go back and see other places there like Brooklyn Height and more on Greenwich/SOHO/East,West villages and the upper Manhattan.
Likewise, thanks George,alexander,danmartin & Dave - love your comments.

more on way back home.
881








882








883








884








885








886








887








888








889








890


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

891








892








893








894








895








896








897








898








899








900


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really must visit Seattle too.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow, the freeway is well used (pic#899) which is a sign of a progressive metro.
nice shot btw.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

A progressive metro would have a rail station just to the right of that photo....we will in just 2021(?).


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Thanks capricorn. I actually have been back in Seattle for about 3 years now! I love it here!!!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Seattlelife said:


> Thanks capricorn. I actually have been back in Seattle for about 3 years now! I love it here!!!


What would you say that you love most about Seattle? In comparison to other places that you have lived?


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

great clarity of your shots.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks everyone - *Jane*, I may say Seattle is really worth a visit being one of America's very progressive cities. *@marlon *- I was really surprise to see that thick slow moving traffic of cars going back to the city on an early Sunday night which was a long week-end. *@mhays *- I believe that sooner a rail station will be built in that area. *@Seattlelife *- I read you wrong and I'm glad you're back living in the city and *madonna*, thanks for the compliments - it's really a challenge to take photos inside a fast moving van in a getting dark rainy sunset situation.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

901








902








903








904








905








906








907








908








909









910 The *city of Everett *on the leftside


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

you captured the sceneries good despite the bad weather.
thanks for that.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

capricorn2000 said:


> thanks everyone - *Jane*, I may say Seattle is really worth a visit being one of America's very progressive cities. *@marlon *- I was really surprise to see that thick slow moving traffic of cars going back to the city on an early Sunday night which was a long week-end. *@mhays *- I believe that sooner a rail station will be built in that area. *@Seattlelife *- I read you wrong and I'm glad you're back living in the city and *madonna*, thanks for the compliments - it's really a challenge to take photos inside a fast moving van in a getting dark rainy sunset situation.


The station is scheduled to open in 2021. http://www.soundtransit.org/x6733.xml


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

mhays said:


> The station is scheduled to open in 2021. http://www.soundtransit.org/x6733.xml


Oh I see, so 8 more years to go. BTW, how many intercity trains does the metro have? Here in MetroVan, there are 3 - the expo line (1985), mellinium line 1999 and Canada line 2009. 
Thanks DWest, it's really a challenge and with that kind of scenario, you don't expect to get a clearer result.

*More homeward bound shots*
911








912








913








914








915








916








917








918








919








920


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

One light rail, two commuter lines at rush hour only, one very short streetcar. Light rail will eventually go in three directions from Downtown, with the first northbound portion opening in 2016 and extending to Northgate (by your photo) in 2021. Another streetcar is also being built.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely photos - I particularly like pic # 911 because of that great clouds formation. keep on posting friend.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

great photo series of your homeward bound. some shots of the thick clouds are kind of eeriely scary. thanks though and will check this for more.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

mhays said:


> One light rail, two commuter lines at rush hour only, one very short streetcar. Light rail will eventually go in three directions from Downtown, with the first northbound portion opening in 2016 and extending to Northgate (by your photo) in 2021. Another streetcar is also being built.


thanks for the info.
and likewise, to marlonbasman & alexander for your kind compliments.

This may be the last for the series and thank you everyone for everything.
921








922








923








924








925


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

926








927








928








929








930








931








932








933


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

I enjoyed looking at your photos and thank you for sharing them.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots of your way home and thanks.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

your last series photos are equally beautiful like the rest. well, I hope that a chance will come that some photos will be uploaded here in the near future...ciao.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks everyone who left comments from the last series.
In the early morning of last Friday (April 26, 2013) we started driving south on Washington state's Interstate 5 to Portland, Oregon and spent two nights there.
Here are the photos I shot along the way and I hope you like them.

934 Somewhere in Marysville, I always wanted to take photo of these bridges.








935








936


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Everett lies 25 miles north of Seattle with a population of 103,019 (2010 census) making it the sixth largest in the state of Washington. It received an All American City Award in 2002. It is the home of the largest public marina on the west coast of the United States and also the home to Boeing's plant for the 747,767,777 and the new 787 in the largest building in the world by volume at 116.5 million cubic feet (3.3 million square meters. There's a naval station which opened in 1992 and in 1997 welcomed the aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln which was ported until the winter of 2011 and on March 2012, the aircraft carrier USS NImitz has replaced the Lincoln as the homeported ship.
Likewise, the city has an international shipping port that brings trade, commerce, jobs and recreational opportunities to the city. (source:Wikipedia)

Here are few photos in the DT area at about past 6 o'clock in the morning.
937








938








939








940








941








642








943








944








945








946








947








948








949








950


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

951








952








953








954








955


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful photos like the rest and Everett seems to be a nice city and rich too as Boeing's plant is located.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for the pics! Good to see Everett getting attention. PS, I've heard a figure of 482,000,000 cubic feet for that building. Basically 100 acres and 100' tall.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

Everett seems to be a nice town with its share of heritage buildings...nice photos though.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

mhays said:


> Thanks for the pics! Good to see Everett getting attention. PS, I've heard a figure of 482,000,000 cubic feet for that building. Basically 100 acres and 100' tall.


wow! so that building is utterly huge (btw, I got my figure @ wikipedia)
thanks though mhay for the info.
Likewise, thank you danmartin & milbertdavid for your positive comments.

more shots as we negotiate Interstate 5 at Friday morning rush hour.
Seattle Area in cloudy/windy weather
956








957








958








959








960








961








962








963








964








965


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

we're past Seattle and heading to Tacoma
966








967








968 the city of Tacoma








969 the Tacoma Dome








970








971 Still part of Tacoma








972








973 The Capitol dome in Olympia








974 I love this part of Olympia - looks like it was landscaped.








975


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! this is like photo tour in motion. I nice of you to show some pics of Everett and the capital Olympia seems to have something interesting to show. 
Did you get inside the city?


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Oops 472,000,000 cubic feet! http://www.boeing.com/news/releases/2007/q2/070501e2_pr.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, nice updates from Seattle @capricorn


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks again my friends for the show of support in making this thread lively with your nice comments. *@DWest *- no but we were tempted to pass by and see the capitol, maybe next time. *@mhay *- maybe you're right and just ignore what's on wikipedia which is not 100% reliable. *@ christos-greece *- you're welcome to visit my friend.

976 Let's continue our driving trip. As we driving south you can notice that the weather is getting sunnier.









977 some shots of the industrial structures amidst the greens and mountains









978 these industries make the state economically rich









979 they may be eyesore to some but I like them









980 one more shots in different angle









981 a vacuum, not too many travellers 









982 I like this area, I think It's a lake, nice for fishing?









983 aaahh, nice community









984 we're passing through an old bridge









985 the bridge's trusses


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

986 this is like home on the range but no deer and buffalo roaming around







.

987 getting closer









988 the traffic is getting thicker









We decided to see the other Vancouver. As per wikipedia,Vancouver (WA) was incorporated in 1857 which was 29 years before the incorporation of Vancouver BC (Canada) and both cities were named after the sea captain George Vancouver. The city has a population of 161,791 (2010 census) which makes it the fourth largest city in Washington state. The distance between the two cities is 305 miles or 491 kms.

989









990









991









992









993









994









995 The carillion cum watch tower


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

it's great to see back capricorn posting new photos and they are absolutely equally beautiful like the old ones.....thank you thanks.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice photo update and I think it's my first time to see some pictures of the other Vancouver (WA) and it seemingly looks nice....do you have some more photos of it? that would be much appreciated....and thanks by the way.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

super nice of you to show some photos of Vancouver WA and frankly I just knew this city thru this thread....thanks.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

it's nice to see some of the other Washington cities here which have their share of heritage buildings.
thank you for sharing them.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all and I'm glad you're enjoying them specially the other Vancouver (WA), here are some more...

996








997








998








999








1000








1001








1002








1003








1004








1005


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1006








1007








1008








1009








1010








1011








1012








1013








1014









1015 *The Statue of Capt. Vancouver*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos capricorn from Seattle


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

capricorn2000 said:


> 1002


I like this particular house and it's nice of you to show some photos of this city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks christos & MilbertDavid - I'm glad you like them.

1016








1017








1018








1019








1020


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1021








1022








1023








1024








1025


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1026








1027








1028








1029








1030


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1031








1032








1033









1034 she's a very good sales staff - demonstrated that costume to sell it to us but we bought two mats of removable stickers and a baby shoes instead for about 40 usd.









1035 they sell really funny baby/kids stuffs but kind of pricey.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Seattle looking great in the sunshine.


----------



## bennyboo (Jun 5, 2010)

Great photos of Vancouver Capricorn!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you Jane & bennyboo for your remarks.

more photos of Vancouver (WA)
1036 elevated train track








1037








1038








1039








1040









1041Those three steel towers are of the bridge that connects to Oregon.








1042








1043








1044








1045


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1046








1047








1048









1049 The modern reconstruction of *the Fort * just outside downtown Vancouver 








1050


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

some shots as we go southward but still within Washington state.

1051








1052








1053








1054








1055


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

it''s nice to see some photos of Vancouver,WA but I don't see lots of heritage buildings.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice photos again and your pics #1006 & 1034 are really funny.
good job and keep on posting bro.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, this is what I call an extensive tour! I will probably never visit this places, but your great pictures and the many street scenes make us feel like we were there ourselves. :cheers1:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

marlonbasman said:


> it''s nice to see some photos of Vancouver,WA but I don't see lots of heritage buildings.


that's what I've noticed to but we really didn't drive around the whole city and I might suspect they might have replaced those heritage buildings (if ever there were) around that park with those newly built midrises.
*@madonnagirl *- thanks for that remarks and *@ Benonie *- I'm glad for having you that feeling and thanks for the visit.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

The following photo series was taken on our way back north on Sunday afternoon (April 28,2013)
1056








1057








1058








1059








1060








1061








1062








1063








1064








1065


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1066








1067








1068








1069








1070








1071








1072








1073








1074








1075


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

it's really amusing seeing these photos taken along the highway, it's like I'm traveling myself.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful scenic views along the road and I guessed you enjoyed taking those photos.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

looking at these photos of places along the road, I could say that Washington state is blessed with natural beauty 
and safe from natural disasters and calamities and she has a healthy economy too, don't you agree?
likewise, thanks for these beautiful pics, they are great.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Still in Bellevue and these were taken on Saturday mid morning and the place really looks deserted with only few running cars and people you could see from here, there and everywhere. 
Anyways, hope you like them.
1191








1192








1193








1194








1195








1196








1197








1198








1199








1200


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1201








1202








1203








1204








1205








1206








1207








1208








1209








1210


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool shots of a neat city.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool photo update....love it.....


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool photo update, I love them.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great photos as always.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from Seattle as always


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice photos mate, good to see Seattle on the photos


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thank you, thank you guys, I really appreciate your comments and the likes.
*
More of Bellevue...*

1211








1212








1213








1214








1215








1216








1217








1218








1219








1220


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1221









*Off to Interstate 5*
1222








1223








1224








1225








1226








1227









*Passing through Tacoma*
1228








1229








1230


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool photos. Washington state is nice and I like the natural beauty.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics again.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these great pics :cheers:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

Bellevue is a city of its own...it has a nice modern skyline.


----------



## ajgallion (Apr 19, 2015)

Love Seattle!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks guys for checking this thread.

Still driving south along Interstate 5
1231








1232








1233








1234








1235









*Washington state capital Olympia*
1236








1237








1238








1239








1240


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1241








1242








1243








1244








1245








1246








1247








1248








1249








1250


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1251








1252








1253








1254








1255








1256








1257








1258








1259








1260


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Olympia looks beautifully situated; and very green.

Always like your road shots.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice photos..the capitol building is likewise impressive.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Olympia looks beautifully situated; and very green.
> Always like your road shots.


thanks Jane. it always lightens me up every time we pass by the I-5 portion of Olympia, very green, sometimes with flowers from the trees and hilly and with that nice bridge.(if you check photos nos. 973-75 page20 & 1097-1102 pg 22 - they were taken in different times)


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1261








1262








1263








1264








1265








1266








1267








1268








1269








1270


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1271








1272








1273








1274








1275








1276








1277








1278








1279








1280


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous. The State capital building?


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

wow! those are nice shots of the capitol building.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely photos of the capitol..and the city has a nice natural environment.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

very nice and the capitol building is quite impressive.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous. The State capital building?


you're right, *Jane* and these are photos of photos when the capitol building was under construction.

1281








1282








1283








1284








1285








1286








1287








1288


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1289








1290








1291








1292








1293








1294








1295








1296








1297








1298








1299








1300


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

quite nice capitol building and Bellevue is one modern city.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

those are nice photo tour of the capitol.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice thread.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

the capitol building in Olympia is elegant and I like the marbles used with its shades of greys.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks all, and have a good and enjoy the day.

Driving around the city (Olympia).
1301








1302








1303








1304








1305








1306








1307








1308








1309








1310


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1311








1312








1313








1314








1315








1316








1317








1318








1319








1320


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Loving your experimental editing....


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice shots....the capital city is so green and kinda of cute.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

Olympia is a small but colorful city.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful and Washington's capital is pretty..


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

quite a nice and quaint city .


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Olympia, Washington*

1321








1322








1323








1324








1325








1326








1327








1328








1329








1330


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1331








1332








1333








1334








1335








1336








1337








1338








1339








1340


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Olympia really does look lovely. A great environment for families.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Seattle :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice. I like this city, kind of laid back.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely photo update....Olympia is quite a family oriented one.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great pictures from Washington state!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

Washington is one of the richest, beautiful and progressive states in the USA and I love its cities.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^^^ Thank you all. I love your dropping by and liking...thanks.

1341








1342








1343








1344








1335








1336








1337








1338








1339








1340


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome; Keep up the good work :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1341








1342








1343








1344








1345








1346








1347








1348








1349









1350 *Last glimpse of Olympia*


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

very nice... Olympia is a laid back state capital and I like thaother places of the Washington state are equally beautiful.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

Olympia is pretty small city and with the capitol building as an accent. other cities are nice too and interesting.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely photo tour.....thanks.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*^^Again, I want to thank you all for dropping by
and we continue our journey through the scenic Interstate 5 down south.*

1351








1352








1353








1354








1355









1356 *City of Kalama - a quaint laid back little industrial/agricultural town.*








1357








1358








1359








1360








1361








1362


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1363








1364








1365








1366








1367








1368








1369








1370








1371









1372 *This ends the southward Washington journey*.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

travelling along the freeway would give you a nice experience with all those scenic views.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

love the beautiful scenery along the road.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

I really enjoyed watching your photos...thank you, my friend :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks guys for checking this thread out....I do appreciate that.

*An overnight stay in Everett (home of Boeing)last August 2014 on a rainy weather*.

1373








1374








1375








1376








1377








1378








1379








1380


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1381








1382








1383








1384








1385








1386








1387








1388








1389








1390


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

wow, I love your last photo series....I'm into planes and I really enjoyed this. thanks.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool shots....that's prolly one place where one can see lots of airlines from different countries.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

Washington state is endowed with beautiful nature and gigantic companies like Boeing.....


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Seattle has two phenomenal aircraft museums. In Everett there's the Boeing Plant and Future of Flight Museum. In Tukwila is the Museum of Flight. 

The Museum of Flight is worth most of a day if you're into such things. You can tour a former Air Force One, a Concorde, the first 747, a whole wing devoted primarily to WWII, another wing devoted to the history of aviation, and the original main hall with stuff like an SR-71, which is officially the coolest thing ever made.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

mhays said:


> Seattle has two phenomenal aircraft museums. In Everett there's the Boeing Plant and Future of Flight Museum. In Tukwila is the Museum of Flight.
> 
> The Museum of Flight is worth most of a day if you're into such things. You can tour a former Air Force One, a Concorde, the first 747, a whole wing devoted primarily to WWII, another wing devoted to the history of aviation, and the original main hall with stuff like an SR-71, which is officially the coolest thing ever made.


Actually, we looked for the Museum of Flight but we're in Everett so we ended up in Museum of Flight Restoration. 
anyways, these are not so interesting shots...

1391








1392








1393








1394








1395








1396








1397








1398








1399








1400








1401


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

quite nice images.....washington state is blessed with natural location and has big companies to propel its economy.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful images and nice to see commercial planes coming from different countries.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Seattle weekend July 9-10 2016*

1402








1403








1404








1405








1406








1407








1408








1409








1410


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1411








1412








1413








1414








1415








1416


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1417








1418








1419








1420








1421








1422








1423


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1424








1425








1426








1427








1428








1429








1430


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice new photos specially the massive skyline.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

great looking photo update...the city's skyline is one of the best .


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1431








1432








1433








1434








1435








1436








1437


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1438








1439








1440








1441








1442








1443








1444








1445


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Good to see you back in Seattle.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wonderful shots despite a cloudy sky.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Back to the Waterfront.*

1491








1492








1493








1494








1495








1496








1497








1498


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1499








1500








1501








1502








1503








1504








1505


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful! Particularly love No. 1503 & 1504! kay:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful specially the boardwalk and the space needle.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful updates, impressive waterfront!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic shots, love the nature!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

awesome shots and Seattle is one of the cities with best skyline.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

fantastic, lots of nice places to chill in.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*thanks to one and all for checking this thread out.*

*Inside the Experience Music Project Museum*
1506








1507








1508








1509








1510








1511








1512








1513


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1514








1515








1516








1517








1518








1519








1520


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool shots of a fantastic city


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1521








1522








1523








1524








1525








1526








1527








1528


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1529








1530








1531








1532








1533








1534








1535


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! great shots. Seattle's cool.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful and interesting pics! kay:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

sweet Seattle, like the summer activities going on there now.:banana::cheers::banana:


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

Great thread.. Seattle looks very green, clean and has a great waterfront. However, that highway sort of ruins it.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

For about three more years it does.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1536








1537








1538








1539








1540








1541








1542








1543


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1544








1545








1546








1547








1548








1549








1550


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice updates, that's like I imagine North America, with big highway and skyline in background!! 

However, previous images as well show other facets of the city! Very nice threads


----------



## Correa_ (Aug 5, 2016)

Great skyline.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice and cool city.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

sweet photos. the skyline is really quite interesting.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks everyone, I'm truly glad for checking this and leaving some comments.

1551








1552








1553








1554








1555








1556








1557








1558


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Just stumbled onto this thread. Glad I found it! Great work!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really a beautiful and refreshing new set, capricorn! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Seattle makes its part to keep that good tradition of urban planning in many North American West Coast towns


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

lovely city..nice place to spend an urban vacation.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

great update of the emerald city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks everyone and enjoy the summer while it lasts.^^

1559








1560








1561








1562








1563








1564








1565


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as always


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

great shots. a lovely place to spend summer.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice! I wish to revisit this city in the near future...lovely.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Now we waiting for the next updates about Seattle


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks all for checking this out^^

1566








1567








1568








1569








1570








1571








1572








1573


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Really lovely city! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1574








1575








1576








1577








1578








1579








1580


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1581








1582








1583








1584








1585








1586








1587








1588


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

very nice photo update...lots of beautiful places to go to.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool city and a cooool place to spend a warm summer.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice and lovely update....the Space Needle is one iconic symbol.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Back to the Boardwalk*

1589








1590








1591








1592








1593








1594








1595


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1596








1597








1598








1599








1600








1601








1602








1603


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice photo tour....the boardwalk is one cool place to spend some times.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful! nice ground level shots .


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

very nice photos a Seattle is one of the top cities.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

very nice photos.....love this city.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool city shots, capricorn! kay:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool place specially the boardwalk.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

great shots indeed of one of the great American cities.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thank you one and all. great pleasure to have your comments here.^^

1604








1605








1606








1607








1608








1609








1610


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1611








1612








1613








1614








1615








1616








1617








1618








1619


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots driving around the city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice updates from Seattle


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool shots.....keep them coming.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

It is a good looking city.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful! Seattle's cool.


----------



## jam5 (May 30, 2007)

MyGeorge said:


> cool place specially the boardwalk.


Wait ten years, and then you'll really see how awesome it's going to look.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more updates from Seattle, capricorn


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great updates here! :cheers:


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Great city! I love grunge city!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice photo update.....wish you have some more.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

This is my last set of photos for this trip as we were driving back to Vancouver.
Thank you everyone for checking this out.... till next and have a good day.

1620








1621








1622








1623








1624








1625


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1626








1627








1628








1629








1630








1631








1632


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

I really enjoyed looking at your photos series and thanks for sharing them.:cheers:


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

Dont sure why, but I like Seattle )


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice and I like all of your photos.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your fascinating journey impressions with us, capricorn! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Capricorn; I’m always fascinated by pictures of Seattle......


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

cool photos....and thank you for sharing them...


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

cool shots and thanks for the photo tour.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice set of pictures...thanks and will be waiting for next.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very good skyscraper pics.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful presentation....thank you for them nice shots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful, like if we are in the city!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely sights along the highway.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great, particularly love the last pic! kay:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice! and good job for those photos.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice skyline shots.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice photos, scenic highways.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

lovely view specially photo nos 73 and 75.:applause:wish you have more.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^Thank you thanks everyone for your lovely comments, likes and visits...^^

Travelling along Washington's I-5 on a rainy/cloudy week-end heading for Portland Oregon - hope you'll enjoy it !
1708








1709








1710








1711








1712








1713








1714








1715








1716








1717


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1718








1719








1720









1721*City of Tacoma*








1722








1723








1724








1725








1726








1727


----------



## YaelSD (Dec 13, 2016)

Hopefully I get to visit Seattle this summer, thinking of moving there in the next 2 years :yes:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very impressing pics of this road trip, Robert! kay:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice and great to revisit the state.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice shots and very scenic freeway.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you Silvia, Madonna and Charlie and the rest for your visits and likes - have a wonderful day guys!
*
Continue traveling south with a speed of upto 90 mph*
1728








1729








1730








1731








1732








1733








1734








1735








1736








1737


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1738








1739








1740








1741








1742








1743








1744








1745








1746








1747


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice road views kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Seattle


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice photos/panoramas are really beautiful.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great on-the-road-pics! kay:
The last one with the train is one of my favourites, Robert!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful photos of panoramic views along the road.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you guys for those wonderful comments - *G E* for the thumbs up, *chris and karlvan*,
*Silvia* - that freight train is really long, and *George* - I'm glad for all of you being nice...have a good day.


----------

